# Anyone Selling A 31 Fqbhs Read On



## Uncle H (Apr 1, 2007)

Hey everyone

My wife and I have fallen in love with the Outback. This poses the problem, the new ones are very expensive. So we are looking at the slightly loved ones. Please if your trailer is a 5th wheel and fawn or jasmine in color email me at the following or post a reply.
Does not matter where you are, but I am up here in Canada. Still my wife is on me everyday about the Outback, so I am hoping for some help here.

Uncle H


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Hi Uncle H
















to Outbackers!

Good luck with your search, I'm sure you'll find something soon!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## egenest (Jan 25, 2004)

Uncle H said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> My wife and I have fallen in love with the Outback. This poses the problem, the new ones are very expensive. So we are looking at the slightly loved ones. Please if your trailer is a 5th wheel and fawn or jasmine in color email me at the following or post a reply.
> Does not matter where you are, but I am up here in Canada. Still my wife is on me everyday about the Outback, so I am hoping for some help here.
> ...


Have you checked Lakeshore RV. When I checked I was amazed at the prices.
Ed


----------



## Crismon4 (Jan 25, 2005)

Holman RV in Cincinnati, OH is another option......www.holmanrv.com

Their price was $1000 lower than Lakeshore......

Ubid.com is an option to have the trailer delivered to your locale as Holman's prices for delivery are about $1.45/mile versus 1.15/mile from Lakeshore. I think another Outbacker.com member used Ubid and had their Outback TT delivered for $2000.

Good luck and enjoy the "treasure hunt"









Tricia


----------



## Lady Di (Oct 28, 2005)

Don't have what youy're looking for, Don't want to sell anyway.

Welcome,







I hope your search goes well.


----------



## mobile_cottager (Mar 1, 2007)

If you live in Southern Ontario, Check out Campking in Style. Ask for John.
Found them to be price lower than other dealers in Canada


----------



## taz (Dec 30, 2006)

We bought ours new in 2007 and are looking to upgrade It has HAVANNA interior asking 24000.00 or offer you can call me at 605-830-0156


----------

